# Andy Williams, R. I. P.



## Barbara L (Sep 26, 2012)

One of my alltime favorite singers has died. He was 84 and died of bladder cancer. "Moon River" was one of the best songs ever. We watched his show when I was little.  'Moon River' singer Andy Williams dead at 84 - WBTV 3 News, Weather, Sports, and Traffic for Charlotte, NC


----------



## licia (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh, no.  He has been a favorite of my family for so many years. When our son was just a baby he watched it with fervor - calling him Dandy Lilliams. We've teased him about that for years.


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 26, 2012)

licia said:


> Oh, no.  He has been a favorite of my family for so many years. When our son was just a baby he watched it with fervor - calling him Dandy Lilliams. We've teased him about that for years.


Awwwww!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 26, 2012)

His Christmas specials were always a part of our holiday at home!

 ~~~~~ Moon river, wider than a mile. I'm crossing you in style some day~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 26, 2012)

Sad.  We watched his Christmas specials when I was a kid.


----------



## tinlizzie (Sep 26, 2012)

Andy Williams had the kind of personality that made you feel like he was a good friend, sweet but not saccharine - back when entertainment seemed kinder and gentler, and entertainers weren't afraid or embarrassed to keep it clean.  Loved his show, his style..


----------



## mollyanne (Sep 26, 2012)

Peter, Paul, Mary & Andy Williams - Kisses Sweeter Than Wine - YouTube


----------



## Kylie1969 (Sep 28, 2012)

That is sad RIP Andy


----------



## JoAnn L. (Sep 28, 2012)

Got to see one of Andy's Christmas shows in person. Very special!


----------



## Gravy Queen (Oct 2, 2012)

I went to see him in concert here in the UK about 10 years ago, he was fabulous. At the end of the concert lots of women went down to the front to the stage and I thought, oh yes I will too. He sang Danny Boy straight to me, very sweet, never forgotten it!


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 2, 2012)

Gravy Queen said:


> I went to see him in concert here in the UK about 10 years ago, he was fabulous. At the end of the concert lots of women went down to the front to the stage and I thought, oh yes I will too. He sang Danny Boy straight to me, very sweet, never forgotten it!


What a wonderful memory!


----------

